

New analysis shows over 99 percent of the women on Ashley Madison were fake - octonion
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/213019-new-analysis-shows-over-99-percent-of-the-women-on-ashley-madison-were-fake

======
malandrew
I'm curious what percentage of Tinder profiles are fake as well. Furthermore,
I'm curious if anyone has done any studies about how all these fake profiles
impact the male psyche. Does cause men to greatly over-estimate the quantity
of attractive and available women? If so, what impact does it have for those
women that are generally attractive, but may not seem so relative to the glut
of fake very attractive women? Does the presence of fake profiles actually
increase "dating liquidity" in real life or does it merely increase service
engagement, improving numbers to sell to investors? After all, dating sites
are one of those products where success means churn (unless a trend towards
polyamory and open relationships continue to increase)?

